# القربانه ورموزها ؟؟



## ++sameh++ (25 أبريل 2006)

*القربانه ورموزها ؟؟*

*لماذا تصنع من الدقيق؟؟ والى ما ترمز ؟؟؟
هل يو ضع ملح بها ؟؟ ولماذا؟؟؟
هل يوضع خميرة ؟؟ والى ماترمز ؟؟؟
لماذا مستديره ؟
ماهي الكتابه المكتوبه عليها ؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟
ماعدد الصلبان ؟؟ والى ما ترمز ؟؟؟
وبماذا يسمى الجزء اللي ي منتصف القربانة ؟؟؟
ماعدد القربان المقدم اثناء تقديم الحمل ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟
كل هذه اسئلة تدور في اذهاننا ولكن هل نبحث ونجد الاجابات ؟؟؟ لان كنيستنا مليئة بالكنوز ولكن لمن يبحث و يجد 
هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفه هو 4 : 6</SPAN>* 

*القربانة ( الحمل ):
* عبارة عن خبزة مستديرة إشارة إلى سرمدية الرب الذبيح بمعنى أن ليس له بداية ولا نهاية 
* يصنع الحمل من دقيق القمح النقي والخالي من الشوائب إشارة إلى المسيح كلي النقاوة الذي بلا عيب ولا خطية وحده
* عليها ختم عبارة عن :
- صليب كبير محاطا بـ 12 صليب صغير إشارة إلى المسيح وحوله تلاميذه ( 3 * 4 )
- عبارة قدوس الله 000 باللغة القبطية وهي التسبحة التي رددها الملائكة أثناء دفن السيد المسيح 
* يثقب الحمل اثناء اعداده 5 ثقوب إشارة الى آلام السيد المسيح و جراحاته الخمسة
* الحمل يوضع فيه خميرة إشارة الى الخطية التي حملها المسيح ؛ ولا يوضع فيه ملح لأن المسيح هو ملح العالم
* يعد الحمل بوقار في مكان يسمى بيت لحم وتتلى المزامير باكملها اثناء ذلك لأن فيها رموز ونبوات عن المسيح الحمل الحقيقي 
* يجب ان يكون الحمل خبز يومه أي مخبوز في نفس يوم القداس 
الخمر ( عصير الكرمة ):
عبارة عن عصير العنب ويكون : احمر نقي ، وغير مختمر ، وغير مسكر ، خالي من الشوائب
لماذا الخبز والخمر فقط ؟
1- لأن ذبيحة العهد الجديد غير دموية على مثال تقدمة ملكي صادق
2- السيد المسيح هو الرأس وجسده الكنيسة كما تضم الخبزة حبات كثيرة من القمح وأيضا يضم الخمر حبات كثيرة من العنب
تقديم الحمل
عدد القربان يكون إما 
– (3) إشارة إلى الثالوث واختيار واحدة منهم إشارة إلى تجسد أقنوم الكلمة ليتمم عمل الفداء
– (5) إشارة إلى ذبائح العهد القديم الخمسة وهي المحرقة ، الخطية ، الإثم ، السلامة ، تقدمة القربان
– (7) إشارة إلى ذبائح العهد القديم الخمسة مضافا إليها عصفوري تطهير الابرص ( لا 14 : 4 )*​


----------



## +Dream+ (25 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا سامح *
*لكن انا اعرف ان الكلمات الى على الحمل مكتوبه باللغه اليونانيه وليست القبطيه*
*و معناها قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت *


----------



## mony_05 (31 مايو 2006)

*موضوع خطير فعلا وانت مجمع تقريبا كل حاجة عن الجسد والدم كمكونات وكرموز فعلا موضوع جامد ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

